# Light Question



## dirtnap10 (Mar 11, 2015)

I am new to bowfishing and am looking for lights I can 
use for cheap. Has anyone used or know if these lights are good enough and how easy/hard they are too mount. They are 500 watt Bayco work lights. Thanks


----------



## Burton (Mar 11, 2015)

These are the same lights I started with.  We would run 3 of the 500W lights on a 2000W generator.  For a quick setup, I bought 3 lightweight 8X8X8 concrete blocks and used electrical tape to secure them to the blocks.  That was the quickest/easiest/cheapest thing I could think of at the moment.  I could move the lights wherever I wanted them, but I added 14X3 = 42 lbs of weight (not bad).

You will want to carry some extra bulbs with you.  I would replace one bulb every 2 trips on average.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 11, 2015)

Where you located


----------



## dirtnap10 (Mar 11, 2015)

About 30 minutes from Columbus


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 11, 2015)

Get u some 225 ultra bulbs and you'll be in shape


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 12, 2015)

If you can find 225 ultras! Just order the 300 watt fixtures from econo


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 12, 2015)

UpSouth811 said:


> Get u some 225 ultra bulbs and you'll be in shape





thompsonsz71 said:


> If you can find 225 ultras! Just order the 300 watt fixtures from econo



225s are almost nonexistent now so they're way overpriced. I would just do 300's instead of 500w. allows you to run more fixtures and spread your light around for a more even distribution. you Don't have to buy 300w fixtures. you can run 300w bulbs in the 500w fixtures. however you cannot run 500w bulbs in 300w fixtures. it might work for a while but a housing rated for 300w was built/wired for only 300w.

the lights you have pictured should work fine. take the stand off the bottom. the U shaped bracket should have a hole in the middle. you can drill one hole per light and attach to rub-rail or deck. only mounting with one bolt per light will allow you to "aim" the lights once on the water for even light distribution.

I would also remove the handles and wire guards. bowfishing line gets caught on everything


----------

